# Welcome to our new server!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The migration to our new and faster server is now complete! Some links might act a little funny over the next couple of days and our home page will be missing but it will be back soon.

Thanks to all for your support during this move. I would like to especially thank our gold members who, with their financial support, made this move possible.

If you have any issues that you think need my attention, please post them here. 

THANKS!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Looking good Chris, congrats!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:imwith: :righton: :righton: :dance01: :dance01: :dance01: :engel02: :new_smili :icon_da: :dance07: :new_color :goofygrin :balloons: :icon_bb: :icon_lol: :sunsmile: 
:dance: :wave: :blowout: :balloons: :dance: :smaileinh :hb: :icon_band :icon_hroc :bowdown: :bowdown: :backtotop

Good job, Chris! Thanks for all your hard work! Now go have a drink!! :goodjob:


Oh ... and WELCOME to the new server everybody! :welcome_s


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Good work Chris.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

As I stated in the other thread, right now we are having some DNS issues that don't allow links with "DBSTalk.Com" to work. I am working on the problem right now and it should be resolved sometime today.

Sorry about this. We had a last minute issue when transferring the DBSTalk name over to the new server. We'll get there.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Your not showing up here this AM, can only find you via the server IP address.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just got in using the DBSTalk name. It looks like it's starting to work now!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Wow, what a difference an hour can make!

Just tried again and I got right in like flynn!


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Everything looks great from here,, and speedy too. Way to go Chris.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Just able to get in myself for the first time now. Whew! 

Good job, Chris, and welcome back everyone!  :hi:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, about the only thing left is getting the subdomain links to work like to the EKB and the links on our home page. Working on that now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris,

Thanks for all the time and hard work (blood, sweat & tears? ) you put into this upgrade. Response times are really fast. I hope our users (members and guests) appreciate your efforts half as much as I do. In recognition of my third full year of association with DBSTalk.com, I have just sent in a modest contribution via PayPal to defray upgrade expenses and to help with monthly server costs.

Thanks for everything you do to keep DBSTalk.com the premiere source for DBS satellite news and information. 

Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> Chris,
> 
> Thanks for all the time and hard work (blood, sweat & tears? ) you put into this upgrade. Response times are really fast. I hope our users (members and guests) appreciate your efforts half as much as I do. In recognition of my third full year of association with DBSTalk.com, I have just sent in a modest contribution via PayPal to defray upgrade expenses and to help with monthly server costs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick and everyone else. It looks like we are up and running 100%. This morning I took care of the EKB bug so now the EKB should be fully functional with all links intact. Our new ISP has been wonderful with their support! They helped me take care of several problems that cropped up during the move. The response time from them was within 20 minutes. When I needed to call them, they usually answered on the second ring.

This new server is a vast improvement over the old one. Our server loads are down about 75%. That means we can comfortably handle the users we have with plenty of room to grow.

Enjoy everyone! It's Miller time!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just a note to everyone. Mark Lamutt pointed out a problem with the mail systems. It seems that Private Message notifications and thread subscription e-mails have not been getting sent out.

I have corrected the problem so you all should start getting them again.

Remember, if the e-mail address you have on file here at DBSTalk is invalid, you will not be able to receive these e-mails from our system.

Thanks!


----------

